# Are We Excited For Storm Of Magic?



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I personnally am looking forward to it immensley. The book looks good, the models are awesome and it provides a great new way to play the most awesome wargame out there. All these monsters and crazy stuff flying about, it looks epic. 

Can't say I've seen much talk or hype about it on Heresy though. What about you guys. Is it good, bad or are you indifferent?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

its whats making me want to play warhammer, i love the idea of magic


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To be honest i'm not that impressed with the models and Games workshop have released suppliments for Fantasy before that fell flat on its face.

As an empire and skaven player to be honest I can't really say magic plays a huge part in my tactics, so not overly bothered about it, may have to field a few more warrior priests and arch lectors for the additional dispell dice.

It'll be interesting to see how this is going to affect the dwarf players


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The concept of giant battles with sweeping magical effects intrigues me.

My excitement level is capped by not knowing how it will scale until I see the book; as I do not play high point games, I already find magic to be a huge part of the game. Also, the GW website indicates you get more points on top of your set points level to buy special things, so it might impose a minimum point level below which SoM did not all ow the purchase of anything worth having.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think that its gonna be totally ignorable.
For me I'm not going to buy multiple monster models I can't use elsewhere just for an expansion that I don't really care about.

I'm sure it'll be a good game and a lot of fun, but I just don't think it worth shelling out lots of money to play. Then again, planetstrike and cities of death were both pretty iffy... really poorly balanced and badly thought out but with lots of attention grabbing extras- storm of magic certainly feels the same to me...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't really buy into the magic and monsters part of WHFB, Monsters die too easily and I'm always forgetting when the magic phase takes place so I tend to not focus on it to much in the building stages.
So for me the storm of magic is totally missable, If the opportunity comes up to play it then fine but I won't be going out of my way to get a game, Magic is harsh enough in a normal game anyway without even more uber spells.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> ...I'm not going to buy multiple monster models I can't use elsewhere....


I suspect many people will be taking a similar approach.

I will almost certainly pick up a copy of the rules, and I am tempted by the Manticore as I can use it in my WoC anyway.

The arcane fulcra, cards, and various accessories seem ugly or unnecessary.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im fairly excited about this. And to answer the question on how it scales.

You and your opponent pick a points limit. For example 2K. Pick your force as normal, now add an extra 25% on top which can ONLY be spent on the monsters / extras in storm of magic book. so 2.5K game in total. 2K for your army + 500 on SoM Gubbinz.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I may pick the book up (but it will be at least a month from now). If I want Fulcrum, I will make them or use an existing piece of terrain to act as a fulcrum. I would not mind getting the cockatrice, but I am in no hurry for that. The cards would be good to have but not that big of a concern.

Overall, I am like Tim/Steve. It may be good to try out, but I do not see using it every game.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

About the only thing that even remotely interests me about SoM is the reintroduction of the Fimir. They were one of my favourite races back in the day. The rest of it; bigger monsters, better wizards and such, is completely contrary to the way I think the hobby should go. Then again, as anyone that's read my thread about army composition would know, I prefer a less exotic approach with more _army _and less individuals.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> I think that its gonna be totally ignorable.
> For me I'm not going to buy multiple monster models I can't use elsewhere just for an expansion that I don't really care about.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a good game and a lot of fun, but I just don't think it worth shelling out lots of money to play. Then again, planetstrike and cities of death were both pretty iffy... really poorly balanced and badly thought out but with lots of attention grabbing extras- storm of magic certainly feels the same to me...


Pretty much this... While I love the models, the cockatrice especially, I don't really want to be shelling out for models I'm hardly ever going to use in a game.

As for the game itself... magics already a game killing problem to me, adding more, even more powerful magic? Thats just not going to be fun for me. With people already whining about unbalenced, overpowerful spells... Storm Of Magic with its extra 8th level spells.... ?

Its a complete miss for me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> ...to answer the question on how it scales.


Not quite what I was asking. To clarify my slack prose, I meant; how does it function at particular points values, e.g. 8th edition is balanced for at least 2000 and has different rules for army building about 3000+ but nothing for lower values, so the magic phase can be very odd in a 1000 point game.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I get a lot of the hate here, magic was pretty powerful before, but I'm pretty stoked. My gaming group will most likely use this for larger games where the rules make more sense. Huge epic battles demand this kind of a ruleset, and it's good we won't have to make up our own rules for it.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

My gaming group runs pretty big battles. usually 4k a side. so this could be interesting. That being said, I know no one wants to shell out more for a book and new models. We all have multiple armies, and now have good excuses to use them.

I can finally bring my dragon ogres out of hiding.

I'm very excited about the new Dark Elf Black dragon. 
Impractical? Yes.
Evil? Hell yes.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have to say im pumped about SoM, ive seen the models and battle fields in the flesh and it looks awesome. im going to get one of the monsters, maybe the others later. but my club is going to by the book and fulcrums together.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am quite looking forward to this. It sounds like it is meant for fun. However I know some players in my local area will go all out to do well and then moan about how unbalanced it is.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

dwarf players can also field all monsters with bind scrolls. they can use ancestor runes instead of cataclysm spells, but those are more or less the same.

dwarfs are better than most races at dispelling magic, and can also have multiple runes of spellbreaking oppposed to all other races, who can only have a single dispell scroll.

and dwarfs can easily kill the nasty monsters with a well placed cannonball or dragon slayer...... (hihihi)


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

An expansion seemingly designed for shits and giggles? Big magic, big monsters, and a SPINNER in the book? I was gonna buy it just for the Spinner. :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Now I'm admittadly unfamiliar with WHF since I'm just now looking into it, but is this basically just Fantasy's belated response/equivalent to apocalypse? It sounds like it, and if so, badass.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

yeah apocalypse is the 40k variety


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Boc said:


> Now I'm admittadly unfamiliar with WHF since I'm just now looking into it, but is this basically just Fantasy's belated response/equivalent to apocalypse? It sounds like it, and if so, badass.


Pretty much. It allows rules for more magic, and a greater variety of monsters and shit.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

It effectivly puts monsters and wizards up against each other as is the classic fantasy steriotype. While there are some massive points involved (Emperor chaos dragon is 710 points) it seems to be more multiple monster armys than the titan / superheavy approach of apoc.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh, the only thing I'm looking forward to is my Slann having some lore of life dice to use in my regular games. The only expansion that is played in my local bunker is apocalypse and the occasional battle mission, I see no reason for this to be any different. Although I probably will buy a Cockatrice eventually to convert into a Coatl.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel it is a bit of a let down that you can summon other army monsters. I think that ruins the uniqueness of armies. The magic stuff is fun... I like the unique spells armies can summon.... but I feel like Named Wizards should get special spells.... I'd love Kroak to get another spell while on a Fulcrum since he is still pretty uber.

I dunno... I would of prefered there to be unique monsters like the Chimera and stuff and no summoning of other peoples special monsters. I am buying the book just to look around it and enjoy the stats and spells of stuff.... but I doubt if I ever finish my army and get down to a GW I won't be playing it. I like Warhammer because of the varity but this seems to of removed that... I dunno


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Storm of Magic looks like a fun concept to play once and a while but it is too dependent on big spells and big monsters to be a viable tourney game and is too random to have the feel and strategy of WHFB. It feels too much like an excuse for GW to get us to buy monsters, wizards and more terrain features (fulcrums) that are of no use with the current 8th edition rules for WHFB. I play WHFB, as do my two sons, precisely because we can buy a set of models and assemble and (eventually) paint them and know we can play them for a few years (unlike Magic-the-gathering that made you want to buy the new cards, decks and booster pack expansion sets every few months in order to be up-to-date and competitive and rotated out the older sets afer two years). If I wanted wiz-bang stuff, I'd play more 40K for tanks and flying things and dreads etc.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's an expansion. Just buy a few of the newer things if you're going to use it, simple as that. As well, the Arcane Fulcrums could work as other pieces of terrain. There's plenty of uses for them in regular games.


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

im really looking forwad to it and think it will be great

bein boths a beasts and dark elf player im pretty happy
my elves are even more powerfull at magic  and my beasts can use models like shaggoths which became un avaliable to us 

one thing i have to question though is the fact that any army can make some sort of unholy pact so as to include either daemons or undead in your army... as you can also summon any of the monsters what ever team you are does this not mean that you could have an army like lizard men fighting side by side with their greatest enemies the daemons???

i can see alot of players not doing this for fluff reasons but whats to stop the guy who collects lizard men having a force which is pretty much just 100s of skinks with some great big daemons in it?

that is not fluffy and will ruin alot of games i suspect.. oh well i do now have the abbility to get a brilliant black dragon


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

The pacts work on minimum requirements like 40k Force organisation charts - you need 1+ core minimum abd 0-1 on every other slot. Plus with the price of big deamons you need a very large game to get a big nasty into the list.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

My answer would be "No!", but there's a minimum character requirement for posts.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know, I'm sort of looking forward to it. It's something to change up the cut and dry kill 'em all scenarios. Is magic a little overpowered right now as it is? Sure. But I like the idea of throwing some monsters and wacky stuff into the mix now and then. It's not a tournament-friendly expansion, but it does look like fun. 

As a Warriors of Chaos player, I'm excited at the prospect of being able to summon some daemons to back up my big bricks of Warriors. Calling an exalted Bloodthirster to sweep ahead and clear my opponents' war machine emplacements while my Warriors of Khorne chop their way through the enemy infantry really appeals to me-- the loss of a mixed army is one of the things I most dislike (but understand for balance reasons) from older editions of the game.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> As a Warriors of Chaos player, I'm excited at the prospect of being able to summon some daemons to back up my big bricks of Warriors.


I have the same idea with different daemons; it is most shiny.

If we are really lucky then the rules will be flexible enough that the uber-magic and fulcra can be taken out without everything falling apart, so the game can be played as my wizard summoned daemons and your general domesticated a chimera.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

This also could be used as a sort of official homebrew rules, as they seem to have recosted a lot of the monsters. Just tell everyone to use the cost for the monsters that's in SoM for friendly games.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

It's just a weird thing for me. Like having a Tomb King army and then summoning a Carnosaur and Stegadon to fight for you. It just looks weird.... takes away the uniqueness of other armies and so on.

Stuff like Chimeras, Manticores and stuff is fine. A bit like "Dogs of War" type units. I don't mind being able to summon them, but you should be only able to summon monsters that are attracted to magic or are part of the fluff, not randomly summoning other armies unique monsters. Like, you can summon a Hydra.... but in the Dark Elves army the Hydras need Beastmasters to contain them... but this time they just are summoned. Sure the fluff says they are "Controlled" by mages/wizards.... but why don't Dark Elves do that by default?

I dunno.... I love the new spells and stuff coming out and like new monsters. I want more monsters! 

Also, I remember seeing Truthsayers and Fenbeast!!!! My first ever White Dwarf I bought like 10 years ago had a battle that included those models and I loved them.

Also... "Lore of Beasts, Merciw's Monstrous Regiment, which doubles the Strength, Toughness and Attacks of a unit." That's a Cataclysm spell. That's insane! I could use Tenniuhan from Lizardmen to cast it on my group of 18 Kroxigors. They have Strength 4 Toughness 4 and Attacks 3. So that'll go to Strength 8 Toughness 8 and Attacks 6. With the Great Weapon that's Strength 10! Coupled with +4 Armor Save. So the first line if 8 wide... that's 64 Strength 10 attacks. The 2nd line is only able to do 3 supporting attacks.... but that's another 24 Strength 10 attacks. 88 Strength 10 attacks. I don't think anything can survive that. Or imagine it on a group of Warriors of Chaos, Knights of Chaos.... Dragon Prince of Caledor :O Or a group of my Saurus Warriors. Pretty powerful.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know if it'd be weird for a Tomb King army to summon a Carnosaur or a Stegadon for one simple reason, directly south of Nehekhara is the Southlands, the second jungle of the Lizardmen. In fact the Lizardmen of the Southlands and the King of Nehekhara (both living and undead) have had a long history of wars. So it's not hard to believe that they could capture a few beasts and magically subjugate them.

As to Dark Elves using beastmasters over magic, while I obviously haven't read the upcoming book I believe that the summoning of said beasts require one or more fulcra under one of your wizards control and likely if that wizard was taken out or moved off the fulcra you'd loose control of it. This leads me to believe that it is literately the spellcaster using the power of the fulcra to reach and pluck the creature from the wild, bind it and bring to the battlefield and is controlling it through the fulcra. So for the Dark Elves to regularly do that for their great beasts they likely need similarly magically powerful items or rituals as well as spellcasters to regularly maintain the binding spells. Beastmasters accomplish the same thing for less effort and cost. I'm not saying that it's impossible for some Dark Elves (namely the most powerful of them) to magically bind great beasts to their wills just that it is impractical for such processes to be commonly used.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I did realise after posting my example of TK using Stegadons was pretty silly. I remembered they used to fight pointlessly for AGES which was pretty cool. In fact the Slann and the Liche Priests(?) used to play Blood Bowl as a way of avoiding war (if you read the BB fluff they are bitter rivals).

I suppose so, I like the new Cataclysm spells, it makes you think "Do I save my power dice for lots of small spells or unleash a Cataclysm spell". I read the Lizardmen have the most difficult to cast Cataclysm spell in the game... that is the highest casting requirment, it is also considered "The Ultimate" spell but it has the Ultimate cost in terms for the Lizardmen. It kills the Slann in the process but against horde armies it is STUPIDLY good and I am glad Lizardmen got it. They are the original magic users and probably the best (Teclis is probably the best living one, but all round magic users Slann prob just inch it). I wish Lizardmen got their own Lore... they didn't but this stupidly powerful spell makes me smile that their magic prowess isn't being ignored.

(For those wanting to know, The Great Leveller takes away as many enemy models that is needed to make the army have LESS troops than the Lizardmen.... So a Lizardmen has 20 models, opponent has 50, cast the spell, loose the Slann but the opponent gets reduced to 19 models)


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The one problem I see with the Lizardmen getting their own Lore of Magic is where exactly it would fit in the army. The Slann are _the_ masters of magic in the Warhammer world. Sure you could give the Slann some ancient magic Lore but when they already have access to the Eight Lores of Magic how would that Lore stand out from the others? I just can't see a Slann against the other eight Lores they have.

Though I could see the Skink Priests gaining their own Lore as an option besides the Lore of Heavens. Perhaps the Lore of Sotek with a Lore Attribute that targets the Skaven.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know some people are complaining as to why some units are available and a particular example is why can't DE have Hydras without beastmasters. Apparently one of the cantrip spells allows a wizard to target an enemy monster and allow it to become "unenchanted". What I take this to mean is that now the monster can now not under that players control and probably attacks randomly.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall, the rules will take second place to the fluff. I can take some things from the rules and leave others, so nothing is being forced on me there.

The only thing that I does seem to be being slightly forced on me is an unwanted Arcane Fulcrum; as they are sold in twos and I am slightly tempted by one of them from each pack I am forced to choose between buying more than I want and not buying anything at all. This is not a dig at GW policies as the rules apparently need a minimum of four fulcra, so I am glad they are not sold in fours; I would just mildly like the option to buy one, even if it cost slightly more than half the price of the two packs.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Which would mean that for any sort of SoM game my opponent and I both would need to bring two Fulcrums (Fulcra ?) each ? 
That'd suck mightily, not because I'd have to buy the things - I'd maybe get one, sharing a kit with another player, and then eventually model another fulcrum on my own - but rather because I'd not only had to carry the whole army across town, but the damn scenery as well. Bleh ... :aggressive:


On another note - anyone overheard or read how the summoning of daemons and / or undead troops is supposed to work in SoM ? Will they be drawn from their respective army books or will there be new entries in the SoM book ? And what are the summoning options we'll be looking at ?
(This, in fact, being the only thing that intrigues me about SoM thus far.)


EDIT: And yes, robbing certain armies of their unique beasties isn't that neat at all ... I agree.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You guys could find out yourselfs. Rumours seem to suggest that the books are already arriving at GW's across England due to massive demand. If you are friendly with the local manager you could find out.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Considering i don't think tomb kings get any cool new Dragons or anything.....I couldn't give less of a damn about this expansion instead of this GW should be working on new army books!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

True but the Tomb Kings will have the ability to summon all manner of magic beasts just like everyone else. Plus the Lore of Nehekhara will be gaining at least one new spell along with three new spells for the Lores of Death and Light. Also they are gaining the Cataclysm spell, Return to the Golden Age which like it's name implies it will temporarily return the undead legions of the Tomb Kings to their former living glory, boosting every TK unit in the process. So there are some goodies out there for TK players like you and I.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> True but the Tomb Kings will have the ability to summon all manner of magic beasts just like everyone else. Plus the Lore of Nehekhara will be gaining at least one new spell along with three new spells for the Lores of Death and Light. Also they are gaining the Cataclysm spell, Return to the Golden Age which like it's name implies it will temporarily return the undead legions of the Tomb Kings to their former living glory, boosting every TK unit in the process. So there are some goodies out there for TK players like you and I.


Ya but it would be cool if we got a Dragon Mummy or something......


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

It's entirely possible that we could gain access to the Zombie Dragons. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> You guys could find out yourselfs. Rumours seem to suggest that the books are already arriving at GW's across England due to massive demand. If you are friendly with the local manager you could find out.


Now, that's one _very_ helpful hint for someone inquiring about the above mentioned information who's not living in the UK ... :wink:


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> You guys could find out yourselfs. Rumours seem to suggest that the books are already arriving at GW's across England due to massive demand. If you are friendly with the local manager you could find out.


...And some doorsteps for those who offered plentiful sacrifices to the great God Tzeentch!

Suffice to say, I think the Tomb Kings got much better Cataclysm Spells as compared to the VC's.
TK's only need 'Equilibrium' at more to cast their utterly godly 'Return of the Golden Age', while VC's need 'Dominance' for our spell, that summons grave guard + a wight king... Maladiction of Nagash is okay, but I could cast shadow magic and be much safer than risk exploding just to drop an area-effect -S bomb.

Still, I'm looking forwards to working on;
- Two new units of magical flaming, poisoned, killing blow attack Harpies! And each for less than the cost of 2 skeletons... Hello new 'epic fell bats'!

- No zombie dragon, but I'll have some fun with a 'proper' black dragon thank-you very much.

- Some slaaneshi stuff will look ace alongside the Lahmians... Plus I've now got a reason to take some ushabti, and my VC's will _FINALLY_ get a damn shooting phase with some skellie archers & a screaming skull catapult!

Cheers!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm loving this expansion for seven reasons. Truthsayer, Dark Emmisary, Fenbeast, Lammasu, Greater Taurus, Fimir and Zoats

I'm a massive fan of the old models, and while some of the monsters appearing in some armies is a bit ridiculous, some of them like having an Eagle in a Dwarf army or Trolls in an Ogre Army are great.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

do you think storm of magic was released now to tie in with the last potter movie ?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> do you think storm of magic was released now to tie in with the last potter movie ?


That is a really interesting question.

The proximity of the release dates had not occurred to me; now you have pointed it out I cannot see how GW cannot benefit from having MAGIC! plastered over their windows this month.


Whether they thought of that or are just fortunate I am not sure; I certainly would not accept that GW are too self-centred to have noticed popular culture.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> The one problem I see with the Lizardmen getting their own Lore of Magic is where exactly it would fit in the army. The Slann are _the_ masters of magic in the Warhammer world. Sure you could give the Slann some ancient magic Lore but when they already have access to the Eight Lores of Magic how would that Lore stand out from the others? I just can't see a Slann against the other eight Lores they have.
> 
> Though I could see the Skink Priests gaining their own Lore as an option besides the Lore of Heavens. Perhaps the Lore of Sotek with a Lore Attribute that targets the Skaven.


Erm, Geomancy? They're supposed to have the power to shift continents and tectonic plates. Whilst you'd be correct to point out that Mazdamundi is the last surviving master of Geomancy, that could easily be retconned.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Erm, Geomancy? They're supposed to have the power to shift continents and tectonic plates. Whilst you'd be correct to point out that Mazdamundi is the last surviving master of Geomancy, that could easily be retconned.


The problem is that such spells are described in the armybook as incredibly powerful and hinted at to be complex ritual spells that required a several Slann working together to properly cast as well more than to cast normal battle spells. If they did try to bring back a Lore like that GW would have to weaken it from what's in the fluff in order to balance game and then people will complain that they've turned the world-changing magic of the Slann into something feeble or they don't and even more people complain that they've turned the Slann into the new Teclis. Also the Slann tend not to use those devastating world-changing magics unless the Sacred Plaques dictate that they must act or in the most direst of circumstances such as Lord Kroak's last spell in the defense of Itza. I just don't see them wanting to add those kind of spells in normal games. They could have special game rules in SoM that feature the Slann's more powerful magics or even a special Cataclysm spell just for the Slann but other than that I just don't see them getting their own Lore.

Plus the Slann already have access to the Eight Lores, they don't need a ninth.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Akatsuki13 said:


> ...They could have special game rules in SoM that feature the Slann's more powerful magics or even a special Cataclysm spell just for the Slann but other than that I just don't see them getting their own Lore.
> 
> Plus the Slann already have access to the Eight Lores, they don't need a ninth.


And they got just that in SoM! They only have a single Cataclysm Spell - The Great Leveler, but it's an absolute game-changer!
Sure they need to have 'dominance' to cast it, but for the cost of just that slaan, your opponent is forced to remove a number units from the table untill both sides have an equal number left!
Then your opponent does the same with their characters, untill they have the same number as the lizardman player.

At least the lizzies can't combo it on top of things like cupped hands!



I don't think you get much more 'epic win' than that...

Cheers!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I went into my local GW store today and i bought the Chaos Sorceror Lord and i love it, i have converted him the a Tzeentch Chaos Lord for my Chaos Space Marines Army "Sons of Achaylus".


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The book looks like fun. However, as I usually dominate the magic phase Vanir might not want to try SoM until he has more options.

The pictures of the releases seem to match the reality. I went to my local store to look at the Arcane Fulcra just in case I was maligning them based on a bad picture and I still find two of them reasonable and two of them ugly.

I gave in an picked up a Manticore as it fits my army anyway; what the pictures do not capture is the vast range of options for the rider.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so im yet to see the book due to the closet GW being 40 min drive away and the fact its more or less a shoe box of a store.....But i have to ask what did vampires\Tomb Kings get mount wise? (come on a good Dragon that isnt over priced.....)


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Ok so im yet to see the book due to the closet GW being 40 min drive away and the fact its more or less a shoe box of a store.....But i have to ask what did vampiresTomb Kings get mount wise? (come on a good Dragon that isnt over priced.....)


No one got anything 'mount' wise... All the new monsters you can add are just plain 'ol beasties that are magically bound to your army through the Scrolls of Binding section. (and yes, there is a new spell for all wizards to try and break the magical bonds and set those gribblies loose!)

Tomb Kings have a solid monstrous mount with their sphinx, and the much more economical chariots.

VC's have no really viable monstrous mount though, and we aren't likely getting one anytime soon... (well, we have no monsterous mount you'd want to use unless you're just playing for shits & giggles)
Abyssmal Terrors are just that - super expensive griffons, while the zombie dragon is the worst dragon in the game, and you need to play at least 2600pts to viably include one. (at which point, it's always your general, and we know just how much VC generals like to ride giant monsters, right?!! *rolls eyes*)

Cheers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> No one got anything 'mount' wise.


I think he meant that SoM was coincident with the release of a plastic dragon with DE riders and a Manticore with WoC riders meaning that a player could buy both and have enough riders to have both in either DE or WoC, whereas TK cannot use either a Dragon or a Manticore in an ordinary game.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

No i wanted to know if there where any new mounts that could be used D: or maybe rules for a new Dragon to use? (Come on carmine dragon rules!)


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

SoM book was interesting. Was fun reading all the fluff on the monsters.

The most interesting parts were the Dragon sections. With a Chaos Emperor Dragon costing a hell of a lot. I don't think I'm allowed to write how much it costs, but it's high. Also the Dragon section allows you to choose different 'ages' of dragons, like Young, Mature, Great and Emperor. Then you can choose what kind of dragon they are, which basically gives them a breath weapon depending on it's type. If it's an Emperor Dragon you can give it up to 4 Wizard levels, and it gets an upgraded version of the breath weapon. All are pretty cool.

I also loved the Exhalted Greater Daemons.... all of which cost the same as the Chaos Emperor Dragon. Sick. The Great Unclean one was the best melee one, but it was slow and had only 6 WS. The Exhalted Khorne Bloodthirster was sick. It has a 3+ Armor Save ontop of it's 4+ Ward Save. It's 10 WS, 9S, 9T and 10W and 9A. It's insane 

Alas, there were no monsters/creatures from Southlands or Lustria. So no Coatl or the giant birds things in Southlands. Which was a great great shame. Basically seemed like Chaos and Destruction side got the best ones. While all armies can use them, it's the fluff I like. Which was a great shame  Coolest one? Hmmm not sure.... Bonegrinder Giant was cool, double the size of a normal one. I loved the Exhalted Greater Daemons. I wonder if they'll get a model released for them. Be funny using them as a Lizardmen player... using arch nemisis.... but I guess two birds one stone... use the daemon, if it gets killed, one less Exhalted Greater Daemon to deal with and if it doesn't then it just fades back.

The Slann do get the sickest and highest casting spell in SoM, but you require Domainance to cast it, loose a Slann and are pretty open to magic after that. However against Horde armies like Skaven and Orcs it's fantastic!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Troublehalf said:


> Hmmm not sure.... Bonegrinder Giant was cool, double the size of a normal one. I loved the Exhalted Greater Daemons. I wonder if they'll get a model released for them. Be funny using them as a Lizardmen player... using arch nemisis.... but I guess two birds one stone... use the daemon, if it gets killed, one less Exhalted Greater Daemon to deal with and if it doesn't then it just fades back.


they already have models for them, they are forgeworld entries as are quite a few of the other creatures included in the book


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Since magic is the less important in fantasy for me, i think im indifferent

But...

seems a nice expansion to the game, i like the new terrain pieces and could be fun to play with.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

I really don't want anything to do with this expansion. After my local GW manager told me that any army can summon in troops from any other army I was instantly disgusted. WHY??? Why even bother with any racial identity oncesoever when you can just take units from other armies and "summon" them to fight for you. I am a Night Gobbo player, I love their models their fluff, fanatics, squigs, fanatics, doom divers, fanatics...but I digress. 
So some Slann fighting in the jungles of Lustria summons a pack of Night Gobbos from out of nowhere...and we are supposed to believe A) The goblins would be happy being pulled from their dank holes to fight in a jungle? B) That said goblins would actually fight for the fattie lizzy that summoned them to this place? I mean nevermind the fact with their beast stat-line on Saurus warriors you wouldn't need some gobbos, but still...it irks me. 

Just another GW grab for money in what I believe will be an insignificant expansion. How about this? How about instead of creating "Storm of Magic" Why don't we focus on getting some new army books printed? Or at the very least some errata for the armies that desperately need it? But that would make sense...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you're unfairly jabbing at the rules without realizing the justifications for this. The summoning you're describing actually is *not* willing for the summoned unit, and they pop back to where they came from on a dice roll. In addition, this adds rules for everyone, gives good guidelines for repricing monsters that can be used for house-rules, and plenty of new models. At least be more informed if you're going to bash it.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

If you noticed, I said that I was going off of what my local GW Store Manager said. I never anywhere in there said that I had read the book. I guess I made the assumption (evidently wrongly so) that the man who has managed the local GW here for the last 8 years would be correct in what he told me.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

There's the problem. GW store managers, and the regular employees even more so, are stunningly bad at knowing these games. Don't trust them.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

well you can summon everything it's just they thought the rest of it wasn't important.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Well that's the funny thing, this guy doesn't have any regular employees anymore. He runs the shop entirely by himself. His days off are Monday Tuesday so the store is just closed those days. I guess we just chalk this one up to some bad information I received. *sigh* :dunno:

However, I still stand by my statement in my last paragraph. I would much rather have had a new army book released instead of this expansion. When you have armies that are struggling, and the general consensus is that they are bottom tier, something needs to be done.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It is possible that there is crossover in the development. Many of the monsters are different prices in Storm of Magic than they are in their army books, and this could kinda be like a prototype for new rules.


----------

